# Had to say goodbye today...



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Today I had to say goodbye to my Kody, it was the most difficult thing I have ever had to do, he went in for xrays on his chest for lymphomia, the cancer was everywhere. He could not eat, he lost upwards of 15 lbs and he couldnt walk well. 2 days ago he fell down the stairs. It was the right decision but it didnt make it easier. My house feels so lonely, all his things are still out and about. We have not told our two children yet, they are 6 1/2 and 4years old, they are going to take it hard. Kody was my first dog that I owned beginning to end, I dont know how I am going to manage without him, only time will heal I guess.

thanks for all your kind words. I imagine my golden boy running through a field with his golden tail flowing.....such a nice thought.

rest in piece my dear boy.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Kody!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for you and your children...RIP Kody


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry.

It's always heartbreaking to me even when there is no doubt is the right and loving thing to do. 

Big hugs to you. I'm sure Kody is running and playing and feeling so good again.


----------



## red_flash (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our sweet boy to cancer 5 years ago when our sons were 6 and 3. We read the book Dog Heaven by Cynthia Rylant many many times. Hugs to you and the whole family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so so sorry. Godspeed sweet Kody. And hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of your boy. I've been there and know the pain all too well. I hope when you are ready you open your home to another golden boy.


----------



## Reno's Mom (Sep 27, 2010)

Wishing Peace to you and your family - take comfort in your memories of Kody and in happy thoughts of him running and playing , free of pain!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You've been on such an emotional roller coaster the last few months with Kody. I was so hoping this was a false alarm. Kody was so young.

I read in an earlier post that you wondered how long we waited to get another golden. It is truly a personal issue and will involve your whole family, but I have never waited long at all. 5 days, 3 weeks and a record 3 months, but the 3 months was possible because I had already started having two dogs all the time. I just can't stand to not have a dog with me any more.

I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There are no words that will make this easier, except perhaps to know that you are not alone. Many of us here have walked the path you are walking now. Practice does not make it easier. 

Your Kody is so very lucky that you have loved him enough to let him go, without making him wait for a much more cruel and painful ending. Somewhere he is wagging his tail in loving gratitude.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry for you and your familys loss. R.I.P. Kody.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I imagine your beautiful boy running free and without pain. He will be waiting for you to come to him someday but for now he is happy to feel strong and active again. My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

These posts make me cry everytime. I'm so sorry for the pain you're going through.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I feel you pain and with time it will lesson. I couldn't touch Sunny's things either, her toys lay were she had dropped them for two weeks. Blessed be Kody.


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss, what a pretty boy he was. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear the loss of your sweet boy ... my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Kody.....

RIP Kody......


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to read about your loss. I know how hard it is. Rest in Peace Kody.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss...

RIP Kody.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Kody. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

You are better for having him and Kody is a better dog for having you. I am sure he would have had in no other way. Godspeed Kody!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Kody.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family on the loss of Kody. Sending you all strength.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thankyou, I am bawling as I read these. I just cant believe how hard it is, he is my first so I am guessing that is why. He was the heart of our family and I feel such a profound loss. He sat in front of me and shook both of his paws before we started, I would like to think he was thanking me for such a great life we shared together. I will miss him so much, but knowing that he is a peace and painfree is a comfort to me. I see him running through a field with his golden tail flowing in the wind, he loved to run after his ball.

I plan on finding another Golden boy to join our family, I have been searching and have not found many puppies. I live in BC. If anyone can point me in a direction that would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks again.
RIP my love.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sooo sorry to hear of Kody passing. It is so sad.

He had a a happy life with a loving family.

R.I.P. Kody.. watch over your Mummy. xx


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kody. You were truly blessed to have each other and he lives on in your heart and memories for the rest of your life. He sounds like an amazing friend to you and your family.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! I hope we can of support to you as you go through all the emotions of loosing a furry family member.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for your great loss of Kody.
Time will heal all wounds, the memory of Kody becomes a treasure.

R.I.P. Kody


----------



## trekkie2 (Jun 26, 2010)

im so sorry for your loss, sending hugs and thoughts your way.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read about the loss of your Kody. 
I moved your post into the Rainbow Bridge forum so it, and Kody, can be with others that have moved on.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Kody.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sO SORRY*

So, so sorry, to read about Kody.
You did the right and kind thing, because you loved him.
You will see Kody at the Rainbow Bridge-I know the emptiness.
When you heal, I hope you will be able to give your love to another dog.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. The first days afterward are so difficult. How are your children taking the loss of Kody? My then 8 year old niece was very attached to my Sam. When we had to release Sam from his pain, I was worried how she would take it. Thankfully, she was so sweet and so strong and said very touching things about Sam that I will always remember...out of the mouths of babes.

Hugs on this very tough morning...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

goldyjlox said:


> Thankyou, I am bawling as I read these. I just cant believe how hard it is, he is my first so I am guessing that is why. He was the heart of our family and I feel such a profound loss. He sat in front of me and shook both of his paws before we started, I would like to think he was thanking me for such a great life we shared together. I will miss him so much, but knowing that he is a peace and painfree is a comfort to me. I see him running through a field with his golden tail flowing in the wind, he loved to run after his ball.
> 
> I plan on finding another Golden boy to join our family, I have been searching and have not found many puppies. I live in BC. If anyone can point me in a direction that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


It's hard because we love them so and it doesn't get easier - at least not for me.
_" He sat in front of me and shook both of his paws before we started, I would like to think he was thanking me for such a great life we shared together."_ I'm sure Kody had a wonderful life and was happy you let him in a dignified and loving fashion.

I'd like to suggest you put a thread in the puppy section so people will see it an can guide you to a breeder in your area.
Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry that kody has died, he was to young to go, my thoughts are with you, and your kids.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Kody. Cancer is horrendous.. I hate it. I know how hard it is and believe me losing Selka who was my fourth golden was the hardest. He was my soul dog, I cry every day. It's been a month.

My grandson who is four was so sad and cried. But he loves our puppy Sasha. We read Dog Heaven many times also.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the bridge Kody.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss od Kody. It is just heartbreaking to have to say goodbye to our sweet pups. RIP Kody
Good luck in your puppy search....


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks, it was a hard night. I ordered the book Dog Heaven...I think it is going to help with us healing. My son has been asking for Kody so we are going to have to tell them today. I still cant believe how empty I feel inside. you have all made this easier with your kind words....again I thankyou for that.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss.  You gave him the gift of a peaceful passing, but knowing that never makes it any easier.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry, I hope the image of him running across the field is comforting, I can picture him there.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am sure he is running through a field with his tail blowing - you're right, that is a perfect mental image.

I am so very sorry you lost Kody. You must be heartsick.

Wishing you much comfort and strength in this difficult time 
Kim


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh so sad. Very sorry for your loss. RIP Kody.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Kody.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Kody. Such a wonderful image in your mind....him running happily with no more pain. like so many others here on the forum, I lost my beloved Jake at 6 to Lymphoma as well. Sadly....Cancer doesn't seem to have any thought to what age it will come, young or old. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers, that a very special puppy will come in to your life. What part of Canada are you in?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Kody. Even though we know that we are doing the right thing by letting them go painlessly and peacefully to the bridge it is always so very very hard.

"They say that time heals,
but that is only partly true,
For if time truly healed we would forget
And that we will never do".

Run free Kody with the breeze flowing with you, sleep softly at night


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

He is pain free now, so that is a good thing. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry.Having to tell the kids will be very sad for you, but I'm sure they will bounce back quickly. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## SALI (Jun 5, 2007)

We are sorry for your loss. and know how it feels, we finally lost Sir Earl Simba a few days ago to cancer after a hard fought 19 months. His 10 years were good ones and must remember those times. We dusted Earl's ashes in the surf where he loved to play the most. My 7 yr old is taking it hard but she has one of his pups so it's a small fraction easier. 
RIP Sir Earl


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you.

SALI I am so sorry for your loss....RIP Sir Earl. Our two boys walked over the bridge together...theres some comfort.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sad and sorry to read about this loss. Cancer is our worst enemy as golden owners, and it's so sad to hear that you and your kids must face this loss.


----------



## GeorgeM (Oct 6, 2010)

I too am sorry of your lost and I could understand how you must feel after losing our beloved Newton last week. It is very difficult to be without our friend but I do have my wonderful memories as I sure that you do. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks GerogeM, sorry also for your loss. The house just isnt the same without our goldens. Very difficult for me to go downstairs. Told our kids tonight, was very difficult, they kept asking for Kody back...gonna take some time.


----------



## SALI (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It's been tough but the Bridge is there for us later. Hopes and prayers for everyone who has to go through thes trying times. GOD speed.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Kody, thank you for loving him - ((HUGS))


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss... I know how evil cancer can be... I loss my Penny to cancer about 5 years ago... I can tell you from experience that it will get better, but 5 years later you will still get a tear in your eye. 

I know that Kody is in that beautiful meadow running free as can be. I can see him running beside my Penny and Leia, having a ball! 

Tell your son that Kody isn't in the clouds, but that Kody will now live in his heart. That is what my mom told me when we loss my big brother's dog when I was very young. That seemed to comfort me somehow, to know that I could still talk to her because she lives within me. Secretly, I would sneak upstairs, the weeks after Cricket's death, and sit in my room alone, talking to Cricket. I think that comforted me the most, and allowed me to heal. - just food for thought.

I will pray for you and your family. If you need to talk to someone - just send me a message on my profile - I'm here for you.


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

Forgive me if this has been posted, I just can't read this entire thread (yet) as we are freshly grieving our own loss, but this poem used to hang on the wall of the vet clinic where I worked some years ago, and I always thought it is very special. Maybe you will find it so, as well.



> *A Dog’s Plea​*
> Treat me kindly, my beloved friend, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.
> 
> Do not break my spirit with a stick, for although I should lick your hand between blows, your patience and understanding will quickly teach me the things you would have me learn.
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mom2twogoldens*

Mom2twogoldens

That is so beautiful and so true. It gives me comfort.

*A Dog’s Plea


Treat me kindly, my beloved friend, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.

Do not break my spirit with a stick, for although I should lick your hand between blows, your patience and understanding will quickly teach me the things you would have me learn.

Speak to me often, for your voice is the world’s sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when your footsteps falls upon my waiting ear.

Please take me inside when it is cold and wet, for I am a domesticated animal, no longer accustomed to bitter elements. I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sitting at your feet beside the hearth. Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst.

Feed me clean food that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding, to walk by your side and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life, should your life be in danger.

And, my friend, when I am very old, and I no longer enjoy good health, hearing and sight, do not make heroic efforts to keep me going. I am not having any fun. Please see that my trusting life is taken gently. I shall leave this earth knowing with the last breath I draw that my fate was always safest in your hands. 
~Author Unknown *


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks davidwillson, its been a week today and I am missing Kody like crazy, but also missing that companionship. we have found puppies, they are dur in 2 weeks and come home at christmas, its a long wait and sometimes I think too long.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. Those right decisions are some of the hardest in the world to make----i know as i have had to do it myself. I lost my very first "own dog" in nov. 1956, and many, many since and i still love and miss every signle one of them. I always will. But my heart has always been able to readilytake in anohter and another and another. You heart breaks, but doesn't die with your much loved dog. And it takes time...and another dog tomend your heart. But as i said the lost dogs never leave it, they remain in the mended heart.


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

Like all on here iam so sorry for your loss,and as i read all the posts with a tears in my eyes,i wish you all well.

Run free Kody


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks. it is getting somewhat easier. still cry for him everyday. I was doing good and then 10 mins ago I was looking for a frame and found a picture of my daughter at 4 months old (she is now 6 years) and Kody, he was licking her face. And it maid me burst into tears, he looks so young then. he would have been 2, his face was so blonde. Miss that boy so much. But a puppy is in our future and he will join our family and be as loved and cherished as our Kody.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Kody, but I'm glad you are getting a puppy.
He will be blessed to have a loving family.


----------

